# The Egg/Pokemon On Your Account



## Wigglytuff (Apr 1, 2010)

What is the egg/Pokemon for?


----------



## spaekle (Apr 1, 2010)

It just changes when you reach certain postcounts. I don't think there's really a purpose beyond that.

Edit: user's banned? :v Well, whatever then.


----------

